# :( not a good start to me having bettas



## shakiigrrl (Sep 27, 2010)

RIP Frank and Gordon! I am sorry you ended up being guinea pigs in my attempt on having Bettas....but I learned a lot from them and my new little ones will hopefully benefit from your teachings....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

im sorry for your losses i know how you feel. R.I.P


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

RIP little guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Rest In Peace, Little fella.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------

